
Dropbox is the fastest SaaS company ever to reach $1B ARR - ramoq
https://twitter.com/drewhouston/status/826151078316027906
======
ramoq
I'd be interested to see the breakdown of consumer vs. business in that run
rate (probably 80/20)

